# My Thunder Blue Eos (Pics Inside)



## r1rujetta (Apr 10, 2005)

I just traded in my MKV Jetta to an Eos a couple of days ago and man am I loving this car!!! The handling is very responsive and the power gains are very noticeable over the Jetta. Got to love the turbo! In convertible or hard top mode the car looks amazing. No regrets on this purchase for sure. Here are some pics I hope you guys enjoy.



























_Modified by r1rujetta at 8:22 PM 10-9-2006_


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: My Thunder Blue Eos (r1rujetta)*

Nice. Now all you need to do is fix your profile on the side to reflect an 07 Eos and not an 05 Jetta







But, you've probably been too busy playing with your new toy to notice










_Modified by owr084 at 12:45 PM 10-10-2006_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: My Thunder Blue Eos (r1rujetta)*

Congrats! Wow you've got the windows tinted already. I hope you enjoy it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: My Thunder Blue Eos (r1rujetta)*

Looks great. I've got the same Thunder Blue/beige interior combo on order..mine's on a boat out in the Atlantic somewhere...can't wait.


----------



## deso5626 (Jun 12, 2006)

Does the Eos have a folding key?


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (deso5626)*

yes, the same folding key


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (flheat)*

what percentage darkness tints are those?


----------



## r1rujetta (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: (Domdog31)*

The percentage of tint is 15% all the way around. I also got the tint that has no metal particles so it does not interfere with the internal antennas.
Now my next upgrade is some 18" wheels. Any sugestions?


----------

